# Crush N Strain



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I think I've read that once frozen and thawed honey will crystallize quicker, but I may have imagined or dreamed it.

Alex


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

The down side is you loose your valuable drawn comb the bee's worked so hard to make .


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

when I crush and strain for my TBH's, it's more slice and strain. I like to slice the comb in a pasta sieve very thinly and let it drain over a bowl. It's done in about 2 hours. No need to freeze for wax moths if you are not storing the comb for days and days. The freezing kills the eggs of the wax moth.

If I am storing it in the comb for shows, etc, then I do keep it in the freezer.


----------



## vjordan (Aug 18, 2016)

Awesome, thanks!

@laketrout: true, but I really don't have the money for an extractor at the moment, but I'm going to try and make one.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I fully understand , I started out with crush and strain for a year or two and then went with a extractor when I found a good deal , good luck .


----------

